# Puppy sneezing milk!



## pinkkatie1107 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm hoping you knowledgable breeders can share your experiences and help me with a problem that's worrying me.

My Pom gave birth to 3 beautiful bables 11 days ago. The biggest, a boy has (from day one really) had milk coming out of his nose after he feeds. He's a very greedy puppy and when he gets feeding he sounds terrible! Once he's had a few sneezes he doesn't sound quite so snuffly but milk coming out of his nose can't be normal.

The vet has seen him, he doesn't have any abnormalities, he's just a very greedy puppy. He said aspiration pneumonia is always a risk and suggested I put the puppy on the higher teats where he should get less milk. Well it's amazing how clever an 11 day old puppy is and he just barges the other puppies off the bottom teats and gets stuck in.

Has anyone else experienced this? Do you think this puppy will continue to thrive? I'm at a loss as to what I can do to stop him gorging on milk and almost drowning himself.

Any suggestions are very appreciated and thanks for reading


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Please keep a very close eye on this pup, I'm not trying to worry you unduly, but I lost one like that after two days. We couldn't see any fault with her, an x-ray showed food was getting through her, but she just couldn't seem to keep milk down properly and it kept coming back up through her nose. You can try swapping him to higher teats, but I suspect he'll just make his way back down to the fuller teats. With only three pups he'll have a few to choose from. 

I hope it is just a case that he's too greedy and learns how to suckle properly, but please do keep a very close eye on him.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I have had a few pups do this. Its scary and I was a wreck each time. Like you...I had Vet check them over to ensure that all was well and then just watched very closely. As soon as I spied any milk at the tip of the nostrils I would remove the pup from the teat and put near Mums mouth...who would automatically clean pups face up. Obviously there were times I must have missed feeds but I have had 3 pups do this and not come to any harm.

A very close eye to be kept though obviously.

The pup will soon be having some solids and so the "pigging" of milk should calm down a lot then. Thats how it worked with my pups anyhow.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I assume the vet had a good look for a cleft palate. We had a calf that did the same and when it was a few weeks old I got the vet out and he found a cleft palate.


----------



## pinkkatie1107 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who replied, it's much appreciated.

He doesn't have a cleft palate, he's a very strong puppy and the biggest of the litter. I'm watching him like a hawk and wipe his nose several times a day so that what comes out doesn't get sniffed in again, and though he does sneeze milk out, as time has gone on, his sneeze has got more powerful and he clears himself a lot better now than when he was very tiny. 

I just can't wait until he's eating solids from a dish, i'll feel like he's out of the woods then!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

My smallest bitch in my litter did this. I was worried sick and convinced we where going to loose her. I use to wipe her nose and use a little dropper to suck it out of her nose, she also use to sneeze. I too had her vet checked for cleft pallet and possible megasophogus and all was well. She turned out to be smaller than the rest but the biggest bully in the litter, such a fiesty little thing. Her owner is bringing her back to see me next week to let me see what a beautiful puppy (now 1 yr old) she turned out to be - so proud!!!

Puppy Love x


----------



## pinkkatie1107 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you Puppy Love for your reply 

I'm happy to report that Flat Stanley is on his way to being weaned now, he's eating just fine and although I don't see milk coming out of his nose anymore, he's still a very noisey suckler when his mum feeds him!

I'm not worried about him anymore 

Incidentally, when he was a few days old, I too dashed off to BabesR'us and bought one of those aspirator things for his nose. It turned out to be useless as he's only a tiddly Pomeranian so in desperation (and I hope this doesn't gross you out), I put his nose in my mouth and cleared it that way :yikes: It might sound disgusting but it wasn't and if it helped him, well it was more than worth it


----------

